#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > LH-Λογισμική - Fespa: Ευρωκώδικες-pushover

## sundance

εχει κανει κανεις αναβαθμιση σε *ευκωδικες*? ειναι κανοποιημενος?

αν καποιος εβαλε και την *pushover*, ας μας πει εντυπωσεις.

τελος παλι εντυπωσεις για το  *Fespa R - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ*.

----------

